# Oil leaking into ignition coil



## Scotch021 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I got my ignition coils replaced per the recall today and the guy said there is a bunch of oil when they pulled out the ignition coils and he recommended I replace the cam seals and valve cover gasket for $500. Is this an easy thing to do yourself and is there a DIY out there or can anyone point me in the right starting direction? 

Any help will be appreciated as I have to change the timin belt also so figuring out if I can save the 1500 the dealership is quotinG me for both jobs. 

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## euroDSGTI (May 30, 2012)

What did u end up doing? I have the same problem now.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*how much oil?*

it's probably the valve cover gasket, you can buy one for less than 25 about bucks and do it yourself.i have both a 1.8 and a 20t, they both leak a little into the coils, but so far cause no harm. tthey use no oil between changes and in 40k miles between plug changes leak just enough to get thing wet.


----------



## euroDSGTI (May 30, 2012)

thanks man. thats what i figured just needed a second opinon.


----------

